# F1 2019 - stürzt ab, was tun?



## Torben456 (21. August 2019)

*F1 2019 - stürzt ab, was tun?*

Hallo zusammen, 


ich habe seit heute folgendes Problem und zwar stürzt mir F1 2019 beim Laden zum Hauptmenü-Bildschirm ab.
Bei Release hatte ich diesen Fehler nur im DX12 Modus, der DX11 Modus hingegen lief tadellos. 
Jedoch stürzen jetzt beide Modi ab, hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür? Gab es Updates die dazu führen?
 Meine allgemeinen Treiber wie Graka, Chipsatz-Treiber sind up to date, Windows 10 ebenfalls (Build 1903). 

Meine Hardware entnehmt ihr aus meiner Signatur oder für alle Mobile-User in Kurzfassung:
Ryzen 5 2600@4GHz + 16GB DDR4 3200MHz + GTX 1080


Als Eingabegeräte werden folgende genutzt:

Thrustmaster T150 + Fanatec CSL Elite Pedals + Loadcell Bremse ( wird per USB Adapter separat an PC angebunden.)

Ich habe das ganze auch mal ohne Lenkrad + Pedale probiert, leider gab es kein Erfolg. 
Habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee?


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2019)

*AW: F1 2019 - stürzt ab, was tun?*

Keine Idee ausser dem Support Bereich im offiziellen Forum.


----------

